# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Please help, I lost my snake in my car :(

## Laurenmassx

I went to Repticon on Sunday and around 4 I bought an albino ball python. The guy handed me him in a bag & I was late to work so I put him on my passenger seat and literally sped home and was focused on the road. I went to grab the bag when I got home and it was empty  the snake I just bought got out. I never opened the bag, that's how the breeder gave it to me. She's been missing since 4 pm yesterday. I can't find her anywhere! 


I know now this is going to sound awful but I have a cage with a hamster in it I was going to use that as a trap and sit in the backseat of my car and wait for her to come out & grab her. I wouldn't let her harm the hamster. If that doesn't work my next step is going to be a hide with a thawed mouse and blanket left in my car overnight. Tomorrow I'm brining the car to get the dash ripped out but I was wondering if anyone had any other options?


i live in Florida it's in the 80s during the day and the lowest it's gotten at night is probably in the 40s. I know it should be warmer on the inside of my car though and above the dash it's insulated. Is this a lost cause? I'm so worried and couldn't stop crying when I realized the bag was empty please help

----------


## mohawk

So he must be in the car somewhere,  right ??

   I would take some type of Tupperware container, cut a hole in the top big enough for the snake to crawl into it.
Heat up a mouse, put it into the container, and put it on the floor of your car overnight.
Hopefully he will crawl into the container to eat the mouse, and stay in there.

----------


## KMG

Wow, the places it could be is endless? :Surprised: 

If it were me I would thaw and warm a f/t and place it on the floorboard. Near the feeder I would put a blanket, towel, or hide. Doing this I would hope it would go for the feeder and then make a quick retreat into a nearby hide.

----------


## Laurenmassx

I think she's in the center console/dash there's an area she can get into right in front of the passenger seat. I'm definitely going to try that tonight. Should I turn on the AC onto heat and sit in the back and wait for her to come out? It's 45 degrees so i don't know if she would come out unless I had the car warmed up as well.

----------


## KMG

I would not turn the car on. That will cause plenty of things to get very hot and since you don't know where it is you could be doing more harm than good.

Under the seats and center console of most cars are the tunnels and routes for the wire harness. These areas make it possible for the snake to reach almost anywhere in the veh. Be careful kneeling on the carpet as you hunt as the snake could be under it.

----------


## Foolish1

I would go out and sit there dead still.  Listen if he moves around or not.  Heat up 4 water bottles and put them inside socks.  Put a waterborne on each floor board.  He may become attracted to the heat.  Potentially start your car for a few minutes.  If it is that cold it may be bad for him.  The biggest thing is slow down.  Don't freak out right now.  Time is of the essence and if you act calm things may resolve thmself.  Slowly take out everything in your car that you can.  Look under your seats, behind the dashboard.  Reach your hand around slow.  Don't worry about getting bit the snake is probably scared.  If you need help let me know.  I can give you a phone call tonight and we can walk through things step by step.  I have so many animals I understand then feeling when they are gone.   Remember calm down though.  Be slow.  Act calm and think rationally.  Keep us updated and let me know if you need help or support.

----------

calmolly1 (12-16-2014)

----------


## Foolish1

It's not a lost cause yet.  Snakes don't move far.  They escape then find comfort and stay there.  Don't freak out yet.  That bugger could pop up in a week like hey where ya been.

----------


## BrokenPictureFrames

DO NOT turn the car on. For me the first place I would look would be under the seats or check if theres any holes where you put your feet on the passenger seat. I wish you luck! keep us updated. Don't give up!

----------


## Laurenmassx

Thank you so much for the help! I have 4 hot water bottles in socks now, I thawed a mouse & I'm going to put it under a heat lamp and then into my car right next to a Rubbermaid tub with a hole in it and a towel inside. Hopefully she comes out! I'll keep all of you updated.

----------


## Foolish1

Your in Florida it should be fine over night.  They like secure dark places.   Don't freak out though.  That is the biggest thing right now.  If you stop using your head every minute leaves his father from you.  I don't think he got out.  Cars are usually sealed good.  What model car do you own?  Get a flashljght a Phillips head screwdriver and a flat head.  You can take everythibg out of the front of a car by yourself.  Don't wait and paybsomeone.  Work slow.  Pt all screws in a zip lock and remember where they came from.  I am up all night and live in California.  If you need someone to talk you through this on the phone let me know.  I feel for ya but if you keep faith and a good head it will work out.  Keep us updated.

----------

calmolly1 (12-16-2014)

----------


## Laurenmassx

I already drove my car this morning :/ I had to take it to work at 6 in the morning. I've ripped through the car and checked everywhere. I checked everywhere in the hood before I drove it as well I couldn't see her anywhere. I'm getting the dash taken out tomorrow if I can't find her tonight.

----------


## BrokenPictureFrames

I hope you find her! Take a picture of her when you do. She must be beautiful. Good luck.

----------


## Laurenmassx

I own a 2012 Mazda 3 sedan. I searched everywhere with a flashlight as well. I have a friend who knows someone that works at a car shop and offered to do it for free for me.

----------


## Foolish1

Like I said too nature has a way to live even in 3 days or a week from now he could still be fine.  They can hide and slow their body process down and live for awhile.  Keep a good head.  We are all hoping for the best here at the farm for ya.

----------


## Foolish1

It's still in the car then.  That model has a very sealed interior.  It didn't escape the car i can almost guarantee.

----------


## Foolish1

At this point I am thinking passenger side behind the dashboard probably 6 to 10 inches up.  He wouldn't be exploring right now.  He's afraid and wants security.  He's nestled somewhere he feels safe.

----------


## Foolish1

Or under and up inside in the seat.  Your heater vents potentially but I see that area being too unnerving for her. Anywhere that you wouldn't think is where she is.  Probably no more than 1 ft from where the bag was.  Maybe 2.

----------


## Laurenmassx

She's been gone since Sunday at 4 but that's what I was thinking. If she found a warm spot she's going to stay put because she's probably scared :/ I jus put 2 warm water bottles on each side of my car & on the passenger side where she escaped from I heated up an adult mouse and left it next to a hide with a towel inside. Hopefully she comes out it's 45 degrees here now though.

Should I turn the heat on at all? & if this doesn't work should I at least try the hamster cage I know the smell would probably attract her and it's live. I would just watch from outside the car & just snatch her up if I saw her.

----------


## Foolish1

Hairdryer!  Just thought about it.  Or a propane torch.  Run an extension cord out close the door and sit inside and heat the air up.  That way the car running doesn't scare her.  Just trying to come up with anything to help.  I think the live hamster is a good choice also.  Keep it secured but even leave it out overnight may find in the morning your girl will be caring the cage looking for a way in.  Keep us updated we are cheering for you.

----------


## ritche

get some hand warmer..heat packs wrap up in a towel maybe?.... i'm not sure how hot they get, but walmart has them and maybe put it in the hide,,,if its cold in the car and she is still in it...I bet she will go to the heat packs overnight surely....hope you find her safe

----------


## Laurenmassx

I live in an apt and my car is parked far away  :Sad:  I don't have a cord right now. I left water bottles & a mouse in the car but everything's getting cold so fast she probably won't be able to sense the heat. I need something that stays hot. I might have to go buy a heat pad. It's going to be hot tomorrow again I might leave the mouse in my car then because the smell would be more prominent then, my cars going to stink lol but I need to find this snake :/

----------


## Foolish1

Maybe a cast iron pan heated up and wrapped in a few towels?  Go out and light a candle or two and sit for a half hour.  The heat from the flame will heat the car.  I used to be homeless and you would be surprised how much a candle or two heats a small space.

----------


## Foolish1

I would go out.  Light a few candles and sit there.  Dead silent.  Breathe very slow and quiet.  If you don't move for a half hour or more you may be able to hear movement from the snake.  Good luck.

----------


## Laurenmassx

I have a bunch of candles that's not a bad idea actually, I'm sorry to hear about that. Thank you for all the advice I'm hoping I find her! I have pictures of what she looked like but it says I can't post attachments, probably because I'm new to the forum.

----------


## Foolish1

I'm not sorry at all you don't need to be.  Thanks for the consideration though.  It's nice to come from nothing and be happy and successful.  I earned it all with my blood sweat and tears.   Go hang outside for an hour or two it's worth it.  I spent days searching for my lost dog.  I live in the middle of nowhere surrounded in redwoods.  He ultimately never came home but I didn't give up.  You owe it to the animal to do everything in your power as a human.  You have fingers and a brain.  It doesn't.  Go outside and sit for an hour or two by candle light. GGrab a book. Maybe even pass out.  She may cuddle you with you for warmth.  If you have work tomorrow it doesn't matter.  Drink coffee and deal with it.  If you do everything in your power and don't get her back you can't feel bad.  Sometimes the universe teaches us lessons when we don't want it to.  Don't be hurt though, learn and move on.  Candles a book blanket and pillow.  Go relax and think good thoughts.  Let the snake know you are trying.

----------

calmolly1 (12-16-2014)

----------


## Laurenmassx

Yeah that's true, that's good though. I'm sorry about your dog  :Sad:  at least you did everything in your power to look for it. I'm sitting in my car now with two candles in the back trying to be as quiet as possibly it was so cold last night and tonight though that's why I'm so worried  :Sad:  it's 41 degrees right now.

----------


## Foolish1

All you can do is try.  Give it some time.  Relax for a bit.  Tomorrow you will be able to get behind the panels.  All will work out.

----------


## Kata

This might sound bad, but are you absolutely positive the seller really put her in the bag? Either way I truly hope you find her

----------


## Foolish1

www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3rLof2cnzg

The snake salesman.

----------


## Laurenmassx

Yeah I'm positive he put it into the bag right in front of me & gave me his personal number if I had any questions :/

----------


## Foolish1

Don't worry.  Things work out.  Or they don't.  Either way you are trying and tomorrow you will be able to look more.  Maybe refresh the hot water bottles.  Don't stop trying everything.

----------


## Smarion0006

Any luck yet? I hope you find it!

----------


## Laurenmassx

No luck at all  :Sad:  I sat in my car quietly and I couldn't hear anything. She didn't come out for the hot water bottles, hide, or thawed mouse. I'm going to take out the dash when I wake up in the morning.

----------


## BrandyL1193

Man, I hope you find it.  Good luck!

----------


## myztic24

I hope you find the little guy

----------


## calmolly1

Oh I'm so sorry I hope you find her this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reed12321

On this forum it always seems that people find their missing snakes inside of their shoes. It may not hurt to try, but put some shoes in your car. Maybe she will end up in one of them.

----------


## Laurenmassx

Thanks everyone! I'm trying to be hopeful :/ since it's warmer out I'm going to try turning the heat on in my car and using a thawed mouse. I'm bringing my car to get the whole dash taken out at 6 and I'll let you know if I find her  :Smile:

----------


## Marrissa

My worst snake escape, she hid where it made absolutely no sense. She escaped her warm tank, went across the freezing living room (crappy non insulated apartment in winter) and went into the not working wall heater (so it was super cold and drafty in there), up it by squeezing through the gap in the wall around it and into the wall. I found her like four days later after I'd pretty much given up on looking. Only way I found her was she fell from up inside the wall and I heard the plop of her landing on top of the heater. All the typical tricks didn't work. Mouse bait, hides on top of heat mats, flour and plastic bags to track movement, sleeping on the floor, etc. A place to hide trumps warmth and food. If you have someone willing to pull the car apart for free, I'd take them up on that. I wish you the best of luck. I know how horrible it feels when they escape.

----------


## Lizardlicks

When you get this snake back, I propose you christen it Houdini for pulling such a thorough disappearing act _be fore you even got it home_.

----------

nucklehead97 (12-16-2014)

----------


## yellowbelly76

I really wish I had some advice for this issue, but I just don't have any idea. I had a corn snake escape his enclosure in my house (that's an interesting story for another thread, or PM)...never did find him, and that was 4-5 years ago. It sounds like a lot of the commenters have good ideas, so I would try all of that. I really hope you find him, as I'm sure he was a beautiful BP, and as an albino, probably wasn't cheap.

----------


## Drake Moonslayer

Try running a towel through the dryer and put it fresh out of the dryer in the back floorboard of the car.

----------


## Drake Moonslayer

Where in Florida are you. I am in Winter Springs.

----------


## Laurenmassx

She was gorgeous too, I wish I could post pictures of her. I'm sorry about your cornsnake though :/ all the tricks don't seem too be working here either. I know there's only 3 outcomes either she froze, got out of the car somehow or is hiding in the dash or in the seats & I hope it's he third one :/

- - - Updated - - -

That's not too far from me, I live in Orlando!

----------


## mohawk

> She was gorgeous too, I wish I could post pictures of her. I'm sorry about your cornsnake though :/ all the tricks don't seem too be working here either. I know there's only 3 outcomes either she froze, got out of the car somehow or is hiding in the dash or in the seats & I hope it's he third one :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> That's not too far from me, I live in Orlando!


   If you haven't left your car door open, she pretty much has to be in the car.
You have a newer car, and there are really no holes, or openings that a snake could escape through.


          I hope you find her !!!!!!

----------


## DVirginiana

Best of luck finding her!   :Sad:   Hopefully she's curled up inside one of the seats or something.

----------


## calmolly1

Any luck with taking the dash apart?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Viol8r

> She was gorgeous too, I wish I could post pictures of her. I'm sorry about your cornsnake though :/ all the tricks don't seem too be working here either. I know there's only 3 outcomes either she froze, got out of the car somehow or is hiding in the dash or in the seats & I hope it's he third one :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> That's not too far from me, I live in Orlando!


I'm in Jax. If you were closer I would have helped you take apart your car. My wife left our male breeders rack tub slightly open and he got out and spent the night in the cold closet and had snot dripping from him the next day. Hopefully you find her soon, good luck.

----------


## Laurenmassx

We literally ripped apart my car and checked everywhere. There was no sign of her :/ the only place we couldn't get too was the front center console of my dash that's the only place she could be. I'm going to head to a Mazda dealership tomorrow and just beg to see if they can check there for me for free tomorrow. I'm gonna go home then turn the heat on in my car and put my hamster cage in the front passenger seat and just sit in the back for an hour or two quietly. I really want to find her I feel so guilty  :Sad:  I wish I lived closer to Jax for your help, I'm glad you found your snake though!

----------

_Viol8r_ (12-17-2014)

----------


## Foolish1

Did you look inside seats.  Like up and in.

----------


## Laurenmassx

> Did you look inside seats.  Like up and in.


We lifted the seats up but under my seats are metal plates that cover the whole bottom I don't think there's any way she could have gotten in the seats. Ugh I'm so upset I really wish she was here  :Sad:

----------


## fLako0aGuiiLaR

Keep us updated im checking at every moment 
good luck!

im worried now 😭

----------


## Foolish1

Heater vents maybe then.  I mean there's only so far...  Maybe she got into the gearbox somehow.  Check the side door?

----------


## KMG

Have you taken the seats out and checked inside them?

----------


## calmolly1

How about inside doors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fLako0aGuiiLaR

Try to take the car to a garage or some closed place and open all doors maybe she comes out to get out the car

----------


## Laurenmassx

> Heater vents maybe then.  I mean there's only so far...  Maybe she got into the gearbox somehow.  Check the side door?


Thats honestly where I think she could be, inside the center console where the heater vents are hopefully Mazda can help me tomorrow :/

----------


## Laurenmassx

> Have you taken the seats out and checked inside them?


No I didn't check inside the seats. We lifted them up and the whole bottom is covered with metal there's no way she could get inside.

----------


## Drake Moonslayer

I wish you the best of luck in finding her. Definately keep us posted.

----------


## Viol8r

> We literally ripped apart my car and checked everywhere. There was no sign of her :/ the only place we couldn't get too was the front center console of my dash that's the only place she could be. I'm going to head to a Mazda dealership tomorrow and just beg to see if they can check there for me for free tomorrow. I'm gonna go home then turn the heat on in my car and put my hamster cage in the front passenger seat and just sit in the back for an hour or two quietly. I really want to find her I feel so guilty  I wish I lived closer to Jax for your help, I'm glad you found your snake though!


Me too. I know how bad it feels to lose one. We've had 4 lost and founds. We almost went to that show too.

----------


## yellowbelly76

> Yeah I'm positive he put it into the bag right in front of me & gave me his personal number if I had any questions :/


I know this doesn't help your situation, but...since you have the breeders number, you might want to call him and let him know what happened, and suggest that he "package" the snakes a little more securely in the future. Don't be accusatory and hostile, but say it as a suggestion in order to prevent this sort of thing from happening to someone else. The reptile shows I got to in PA, the breeders almost always have the snakes in plastic containers with lids (with holes in the lids)...they are like the containers you would get at a deli for potato salad. It would be really difficult for a snake to get out of them...of course, I don't know what they do with larger snakes when someone buys one. I really hope that you can find him/her!!

----------

calmolly1 (12-17-2014),_Marrissa_ (12-17-2014)

----------


## calmolly1

Still praying you find her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Greengirl

This happened to me a year ago. I lost my python in my car in the dead of summer and knew he would overheat in the car. After 5 days I bit the bullet and took my car to a small mom&pop body shop and told the owner honestly what is going on. I gave him a real snake bag with a tie, I got a rental car to go to work, and a few hours later I get a call from them saying they can see the snake all the way up in the dash and that he will be free soon. Another hour later and they had him safe in the bag, and I picked him up that afternoon. Body shops know how to take a car apart and put it back together, and they saved my python for me. 

Just give it a shot if your snake does not turn up soon.

----------

JLC (12-17-2014),_Marrissa_ (12-17-2014),Sammiebob (12-18-2014)

----------


## BrokenPictureFrames

I wish you luck. I really hope you find her.

----------


## Herbie'sMom

I've been following this thread and my heart just aches for you. Here's to hoping you find your baby safe and sound!!

----------


## fLako0aGuiiLaR

Im crying

----------


## Laurenmassx

I went to Mazda and told them about the snake they said they would charge $90 an hour for labor looking for it. A guy came out and told me he could pull out a couple things quickly just to look because I don't have that kind of money. After not finding her he took me to the back service area with a couple other service guys and we literally tore my car apart. I helped look through it was funny because the guy helping me is scared of snakes and the other guy didn't like anything that crawled so everytime he pulled something off he jumped out and handed me the flashlight saying "here look!" She wasn't anywhere in the car we looked through everything. My interior was in pieces. I'm so thankful for him helping though and not charging me.

I really wish this post had a different ending. Even though I just got her I had an instant connection and knew that she had to be mine and now she's gone  :Sad:  I keep thinking I'm going to see her little head pop out of somewhere and I can just catch her and hold her again. I'm so upset and guilty, I just wish this wouldn't have happened to me. There's nothing else I can do though I'm almost 99% sure she's not in my car, I wish she was but that's not the case. I just hope she got out and someone found her and she's going to have a new home. Thank you everyone for all the advice, tips, everything I really appreciate it. I just held out hope for so long because all the stories I've read we're successful.

----------


## L.J.

Is it possible that she hitched a ride out of something you took out of your car?

----------


## aLittleLessButter

Did you have a purse or backpack with you that day that she could have climbed into? She could be in the house now?

----------

Reed12321 (12-17-2014)

----------


## Laurenmassx

No I've checked everything :/ I had a small purse but that was the first thing I checked.

----------


## calmolly1

I'm so very sorry.  I'm sure your devastated.  Have you told the breeder yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

yellowbelly76 (12-17-2014)

----------


## Viol8r

> I went to Mazda and told them about the snake they said they would charge $90 an hour for labor looking for it. A guy came out and told me he could pull out a couple things quickly just to look because I don't have that kind of money. After not finding her he took me to the back service area with a couple other service guys and we literally tore my car apart. I helped look through it was funny because the guy helping me is scared of snakes and the other guy didn't like anything that crawled so everytime he pulled something off he jumped out and handed me the flashlight saying "here look!" She wasn't anywhere in the car we looked through everything. My interior was in pieces. I'm so thankful for him helping though and not charging me.
> 
> I really wish this post had a different ending. Even though I just got her I had an instant connection and knew that she had to be mine and now she's gone  I keep thinking I'm going to see her little head pop out of somewhere and I can just catch her and hold her again. I'm so upset and guilty, I just wish this wouldn't have happened to me. There's nothing else I can do though I'm almost 99% sure she's not in my car, I wish she was but that's not the case. I just hope she got out and someone found her and she's going to have a new home. Thank you everyone for all the advice, tips, everything I really appreciate it. I just held out hope for so long because all the stories I've read we're successful.


We were all hoping for a happy ending as well... though some snakes have gone missing for months then pop up, so this story may not be over...

----------


## Laurenmassx

> I'm so very sorry.  I'm sure your devastated.  Have you told the breeder yet? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am  :Sad:  I haven't talked to him yet, I don't even know what to say or if he would do anything for me.

----------


## Laurenmassx

> We were all hoping for a happy ending as well... though some snakes have gone missing for months then pop up, so this story may not be over...


That's what I'm really hoping. I'm trying not to get my hopes up top high because I don't want to keep feeling upset. For now I'm just going to tell myself that she's gone and I did everything that I could. If she shows up one day, I'll be extremely happy.

----------


## Viol8r

> That's what I'm really hoping. I'm trying not to get my hopes up top high because I don't want to keep feeling upset. For now I'm just going to tell myself that she's gone and I did everything that I could. If she shows up one day, I'll be extremely happy.


You did, and I'm sure every keeper on here is happy about your will to find your animal. It is sad, but don't beat yourself up about it. Search around and find another bp you can't live without and get it. (you were going to do that anyway, ask anyone on here. lol) Just always keep an extra setup incase he does pop up. If he doesn't, I promise another one will... :Yes:

----------


## Laurenmassx

> You did, and I'm sure every keeper on here is happy about your will to find your animal. It is sad, but don't beat yourself up about it. Search around and find another bp you can't live without and get it. (you were going to do that anyway, ask anyone on here. lol) Just always keep an extra setup incase he does pop up. If he doesn't, I promise another one will...


Thank you, I really appreciate it! I think instead of buying one through a breeder I'll just get one that needs a home. I've been surfing around Craigslist and found a Dumeril Boa who needs a home which is a bit different. I just feel like it might be too soon. I will definitely keep a setup though just incase she slithers out one day  :Smile:

----------

Sammiebob (12-18-2014)

----------


## Kata

i am so sorry, i have been watching this post so hoping for a happy ending. Like everyone else has said though maybe she will appear one day.

----------


## Viol8r

> Thank you, I really appreciate it! I think instead of buying one through a breeder I'll just get one that needs a home. I've been surfing around Craigslist and found a Dumeril Boa who needs a home which is a bit different. I just feel like it might be too soon. I will definitely keep a setup though just incase she slithers out one day


Check Daytona and Tampa too. There are a lot of really nice looking snakes out there. There is also a breeder on here that is in Daytona, you could check to see what he has available. I hope to have my first clutch next year as everything is looking promising so far... Keep your chin up! :Very Happy:

----------


## Drake Moonslayer

I am very sorry that you were not able to find your baby. Hopefully she does still turn up.

----------


## Reinz

So sorry for what you have been going through. :Sad: 

I would definitely let the breeder know what happened.  I am in business for myself.  If I had delivered an unsecured package as such, I would not only be upset, but feel 100% responsible as well.

Snakes are his business, he KNOWS that they are escape artists!  Thus, he should know how to secure a snake!

If he does not give you a new snake, I believe that he may offer you one at a deep discount.

Whatcha got to lose?

----------


## yellowbelly76

> So sorry for what you have been going through.
> 
> I would definitely let the breeder know what happened.  I am in business for myself.  If I had delivered an unsecured package as such, I would not only be upset, but feel 100% responsible as well.
> 
> Snakes are his business, he KNOWS that they are escape artists!  Thus, he should know how to secure a snake!
> 
> If he does not give you a new snake, I believe that he may offer you one at a deep discount.
> 
> Whatcha got to lose?


I totally agree that you should talk to the breeder. Putting myself in his shoes, and keep in mind that I am not in the business, I would feel horrible about this. I would also feel responsible because the snake was not properly secured. I would want to do whatever you felt was necessary to rectify it, and maintain a positive reputation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Masonic

You stated that you had pictures of the snake before it came up missing was that before it was placed in the bag or after it was in the bag and you had opened the bag for pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Laurenmassx

> I totally agree that you should talk to the breeder. Putting myself in his shoes, and keep in mind that I am not in the business, I would feel horrible about this. I would also feel responsible because the snake was not properly secured. I would want to do whatever you felt was necessary to rectify it, and maintain a positive reputation. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's true, I'm going to give him a call tomorrow and just let him know what happened. He was a really nice breeder though and told me to call him on his personal number if I had any questions/concerns.

----------


## Laurenmassx

> You stated that you had pictures of the snake before it came up missing was that before it was placed in the bag or after it was in the bag and you had opened the bag for pictures?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never opened the bag. I wish I could post attachments I would post a picture of the bag he gave me her in. I took the pictures inside repticon before he put her in the bag.

----------


## KMG

I don't think I can agree this is an issue caused by the seller. The situation sucks but I just don't think if it were me I would expect much from the breeder. Once I took delivery I would see it as my responsibility to get it home. I would let the breeder know and if they decide to do something that's great but I would not expect it.  

As for posting pics you just need to upload them to a site like Photobucket and then post the "IMG" code into the text. When you post the comment the code will appear as the pic in the thread.

----------


## Laurenmassx

> I don't think I can agree this is an issue caused by the seller. The situation sucks but I just don't think if it were me I would expect much from the breeder. Once I took delivery I would see it as my responsibility to get it home. I would let the breeder know and if they decide to do something that's great but I would not expect it.  
> 
> As for posting pics you just need to upload them to a site like Photobucket and then post the "IMG" code into the text. When you post the comment the code will appear as the pic in the thread.


I hope this works! These are pictures of her at the show before she went missing :/

----------


## KMG

It worked and it looks like a really nice snake. I really do feel bad for you and I hope my last post didn't seem mean. I was just saying how I feel after thinking about this situation as both the seller and the buyer. Im still looking for you to update that it came crawling out from under the seat. I have seen snakes lost on here before turn up weeks later so it is no impossible.

----------


## mattboyle96

How has no one pointed how big of a _doofus_ this person is for not make sure bag was tied before leaving it on their car seat. Snakes are some of the greatest escape artists in the world, precautions must be taken at all times. Feel sorry for the snake, the beautiful animal is now probably dead somewhere. _flippin doofus_ :Mad:

----------


## Laurenmassx

> How has no one pointed how big of a _doofus_ this person is for not make sure bag was tied before leaving it on their car seat. Snakes are some of the greatest escape artists in the world, precautions must be taken at all times. Feel sorry for the snake, the beautiful animal is now probably dead somewhere. _flippin doofus_


I already said I feel guilty for the snake escaping! The last snake I got was in a plastic tub, I've never gotten one from a bag before and didn't know better. He closed it and handed it to me, he should have tied it when he gave it to me. I stated I was in a rush and put it into the passenger seat without thinking twice. I've tried everything to find this snake so why don't you take your negative comments somewhere else.

----------

Sammiebob (12-19-2014)

----------


## KMG

> How has no one pointed how big of a _doofus_ this person is for not make sure bag was tied before leaving it on their car seat. Snakes are some of the greatest escape artists in the world, precautions must be taken at all times. Feel sorry for the snake, the beautiful animal is now probably dead somewhere. _flippin doofus_


Since you were obviously there why didn't you make the knot more secure? Why didn't you volunteer the zip tie from your pocket or the lace from your shoe? 

Im sure the OP feels bad enough and I really doubt all the name calling was necessary. I have seen plenty of things on this forum that got me hot but this escape has not been one. The OP didn't mean to do it and has spent a large amount of time and effort trying to find the snake.

I see a visit from the infraction fairy in your life very soon.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-19-2014),MarkS (12-19-2014),Sammiebob (12-19-2014),_Shann_ (12-19-2014),_Sirensong26_ (12-19-2014)

----------


## Laurenmassx

> It worked and it looks like a really nice snake. I really do feel bad for you and I hope my last post didn't seem mean. I was just saying how I feel after thinking about this situation as both the seller and the buyer. Im still looking for you to update that it came crawling out from under the seat. I have seen snakes lost on here before turn up weeks later so it is no impossible.


Thank you! But I completely understand, it didn't come across mean. I've been worried to call the breeder just because I know it's mostly my fault. I'm really hoping she's going to crawl out from somewhere as well, I still have hope. Maybe she will get hungry soon and slither out.

----------


## Creepy Alien

Now come on... You don't know how everything went.  Things happen... sometimes they are our fault and sometimes they aren't.  The OP has gone way further than most people would (and felt really terrible as well).  Lots of people would just shrug their shoulders and be done with caring about it.

I'll be the first to admit that I've made some mistakes, but I sure learned from them.  Lessons have been learned no matter who is ultimately responsible. 

On the plus side Laurenmassx, you still have a chance, so don't give up.  I once had an escapee be right in front  of my face after being missing for a couple of months o_O .

----------

KMG (12-19-2014)

----------


## Sammiebob

Just in case it helps, I'm in a group on Facebook with a bunch of reptile people and one lady posted up today that her carpet python appeared out of no where after being gone for almost an entire year!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-19-2014),KMG (12-19-2014)

----------


## mattboyle96

holy some people need their big boy pants on!!! suck it up, op _messed_ up royally not gunna pat him/her on the head and say everything is ok. lol if i was brought up like that id be a mommies boy and not know how to fend for myself in the real world. when someone messes up you let them know, and whats with censoring on this site, what are we 11? not to worried if i get booted, wont loose sleep over it

----------


## dr del

At the rate your language is giving me work neither will we.  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## mattboyle96

well there are better reptile forums then this, not too worried there dr.geek

----------


## mattboyle96

we are reptile keepers, what reptile keeper doesnt talk like a trucker? for real?

----------

_fLako0aGuiiLaR_ (12-20-2014),nucklehead97 (01-08-2015)

----------


## aLittleLessButter

Something I've started doing when I go to shows is taking a plastic tub with a locking lid and holes drilled into it and I leave that in the truck. That way, in case I buy anything no matter what they put it in, I move it to my locking tub and I don't have to worry about it. The first time I had a breeder give me my snake in a bag, I drove home with it in my lap and it got out of the bag so I ended up having to hold him the rest of the way and drive with one had. Next day I went out and bought the tubs

----------


## ballpythonluvr

> How has no one pointed how big of a _doofus_ this person is for not make sure bag was tied before leaving it on their car seat. Snakes are some of the greatest escape artists in the world, precautions must be taken at all times. Feel sorry for the snake, the beautiful animal is now probably dead somewhere. _flippin doofus_


Really???!!! This is your contribution to this thread!!!!  Watch who you call names.  You pretty much seem like an idiot to me for opening your mouth in such a manner.  Give the poor girl a break would you!!! She already feels bad enough without you opening your big mouth.

----------

yellowbelly76 (12-19-2014)

----------


## yellowbelly76

> I don't think I can agree this is an issue caused by the seller. The situation sucks but I just don't think if it were me I would expect much from the breeder. Once I took delivery I would see it as my responsibility to get it home. I would let the breeder know and if they decide to do something that's great but I would not expect it.  
> 
> As for posting pics you just need to upload them to a site like Photobucket and then post the "IMG" code into the text. When you post the comment the code will appear as the pic in the thread.


I'm not saying the issue was caused by the seller, but the breeder isn't completely innocent either. However, I am not suggesting she talk to the breeder with any expectations. She should approach the breeder with a "hey, just an FYI" attitude, and see what the breeder has to say about it. If I were the breeder, I would think that it is a good business decision to replace the snake, either free or heavily discounted. A happy customer is a returning customer, and a happy customer will promote me to others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yellowbelly76

> How has no one pointed how big of a _doofus_ this person is for not make sure bag was tied before leaving it on their car seat. Snakes are some of the greatest escape artists in the world, precautions must be taken at all times. Feel sorry for the snake, the beautiful animal is now probably dead somewhere. _flippin doofus_


That was just completely unnecessary! Name calling doesn't help, and she already admitted to feeling horrible. She had her car torn apart trying to find her snake, and so far, has been unfortunate. She has done Everything she can in an attempt to find this snake, and now she can only hope that it turns up somewhere. Didn't your mom ever teach you "if you can say something nice, don't say anything at all"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

ballpythonluvr (12-19-2014)

----------


## yellowbelly76

> I hope this works! These are pictures of her at the show before she went missing :/


That is a beautiful snake!! I really hope he/she turns up in good condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eramyl

Did you look in the trunk, where the spare tire is? If your back seats fold down she could fit through the seats and get back there.

----------

yellowbelly76 (12-19-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

> How has no one pointed how big of a _doofus_ this person is for not make sure bag was tied before leaving it on their car seat. Snakes are some of the greatest escape artists in the world, precautions must be taken at all times. Feel sorry for the snake, the beautiful animal is now probably dead somewhere. _flippin doofus_



Please take the hate elsewhere. How would you like it if you lost your pet? OP has already clarified how bad she feels and she doesn't need you making her feel worse. 

OP, those pictures are adorable :Sad:  I've got my fingers crossed that you still can find her!!!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> How has no one pointed how big of a _doofus_ this person is for not make sure bag was tied before leaving it on their car seat. Snakes are some of the greatest escape artists in the world, precautions must be taken at all times. Feel sorry for the snake, the beautiful animal is now probably dead somewhere. _flippin doofus_


To answer your question: Because WE can conduct ourselves like adults in public. Please remember your words next time you screw up.

----------

ballpythonluvr (12-19-2014),MarkS (12-19-2014)

----------


## Masonic

> holy some people need their big boy pants on!!! suck it up, op _messed_ up royally not gunna pat him/her on the head and say everything is ok. lol if i was brought up like that id be a mommies boy and not know how to fend for myself in the real world. when someone messes up you let them know, and whats with censoring on this site, what are we 11? not to worried if i get booted, wont loose sleep over it


Troll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mattboyle96

you just keep going on in life with that as your motto. think our moms told us that when we were 6 lol. bunch of wimps on this website thats all i gotta say. thats the problem with the world today, everyone babies their kids and they cant any heat and have such thin skin. :Rage:

----------


## mattboyle96

id feel "bad" too if I lost my pet, but i am also smarter then the pets I own so these problems dont occur in my house. have had snakes and other reptiles since I was 13, have never lost a pet. I would also take full responsibility on myself for what i did, not try and blame the breeder for not sealing the bag.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> you just keep going on in life with that as your motto. think our moms told us that when we were 6 lol. _bunch of wimps on this website_ thats all i gotta say. thats the problem with the world today, everyone babies their kids and they cant any heat and have such thin skin.


You know where the door is........................
Also a bunch of young children.
Please learn to respect the users here.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-19-2014),ballpythonluvr (12-19-2014),Kamerick (12-19-2014),MarkS (12-19-2014),_Sirensong26_ (12-19-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> How has no one pointed how big of a _doofus_ this person is for not make sure bag was tied before leaving it on their car seat. Snakes are some of the greatest escape artists in the world, precautions must be taken at all times. Feel sorry for the snake, the beautiful animal is now probably dead somewhere. _flippin doofus_





> holy some people need their big boy pants on!!! suck it up, op _messed_ up royally not gunna pat him/her on the head and say everything is ok. lol if i was brought up like that id be a mommies boy and not know how to fend for myself in the real world. when someone messes up you let them know, and whats with censoring on this site, what are we 11? not to worried if i get booted, wont loose sleep over it





> well there are better reptile forums then this, not too worried there dr.geek





> we are reptile keepers, what reptile keeper doesnt talk like a trucker? for real?





> you just keep going on in life with that as your motto. think our moms told us that when we were 6 lol. bunch of wimps on this website thats all i gotta say. thats the problem with the world today, everyone babies their kids and they cant any heat and have such thin skin.





> id feel "bad" too if I lost my pet, but i am also smarter then the pets I own so these problems dont occur in my house. have had snakes and other reptiles since I was 13, have never lost a pet. I would also take full responsibility on myself for what i did, not try and blame the breeder for not sealing the bag.


And why are you here again? You have had nothing but negative things to say about the op and the site so why are you even here? If you want to not be helpful at all, make rude comments, and use whatever kind of language you want you can do all of that on another forum, because that is not what this one is about.

----------

MarkS (12-19-2014),_Sirensong26_ (12-19-2014),yellowbelly76 (12-19-2014)

----------


## MarkS

> we are reptile keepers, what reptile keeper doesnt talk like a trucker? for real?


Well, I for one generally talk like an adult instead of a little boy trying to shock his parents.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-19-2014),ballpythonluvr (12-19-2014),Creepy Alien (12-19-2014),PitOnTheProwl (12-19-2014),rabernet (12-19-2014),_Sirensong26_ (12-19-2014)

----------


## rabernet

> well there are better reptile forums then this, not too worried there dr.geek






> we are reptile keepers, what reptile keeper doesnt talk like a trucker? for real?


I don't. For real.




> you just keep going on in life with that as your motto. think our moms told us that when we were 6 lol. bunch of wimps on this website thats all i gotta say. thats the problem with the world today, everyone babies their kids and they cant any heat and have such thin skin.


We'd be very happy to show you the door. I don't think the forum would miss your "contributions". Your actions, your decision. I'm sure any member of staff would be happy to escort you there. This is your warning.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-19-2014),ballpythonluvr (12-19-2014),Cumminsman (12-19-2014),_fLako0aGuiiLaR_ (12-20-2014),MarkS (12-19-2014)

----------


## Lizardlicks

> id feel "bad" too if I lost my pet, but i am also smarter then the pets I own so these problems dont occur in my house. have had snakes and other reptiles since I was 13, have never lost a pet. I would also take full responsibility on myself for what i did, not try and blame the breeder for not sealing the bag.


And if the 96 in your name is your birth year, that would make you 18.  That's five years.  Some of the people on this forum, that have replied to this thread, have been keeping snakes for longer than you've been alive.  You want to talk about acting mature and putting on big boy pants, then comport your self with some respect and compassion for your fellow human beings.

----------

_Drake Moonslayer_ (12-19-2014),nucklehead97 (01-08-2015),rabernet (12-19-2014)

----------


## HVani

> well there are better reptile forums then this, not too worried there dr.geek



I curse like a sailor but there is a time and a place. 


I keep coming back to this thread hoping for good news and see this garbage?

Blah. 

Hopefully she turns up.  I would literally be sick over this. She is beautiful and hopefully she shows up.

----------


## Drake Moonslayer

> How has no one pointed how big of a _doofus_ this person is for not make sure bag was tied before leaving it on their car seat. Snakes are some of the greatest escape artists in the world, precautions must be taken at all times. Feel sorry for the snake, the beautiful animal is now probably dead somewhere. _flippin doofus_



Its very sad that rude people like you are even in the community. You are the kind of person that gives any community a bad rep and name. This forum does tell people when they made a mistake and are not aware of it. They do notify people when they are being ignorent to a situation. The OP feels bad enough about this horrible situation. She does not need an ignorent fool like you rubbing it in her face. Snakes are very good at escaping this is not either persons fault. Other people have been helpful by giving advice to help avoid this situation in the future like having a tub for transport and double checking the ties on bags. Everyone has been helpful to the OP except for you. If you dont like it here and how we choose to handle situations then keep your rude worthless comments to yourself and leave. You dont want to be here we dont want you here if you are like this. Dont let the door hit you on the way out.

To the OP unfortunatly everywhere you go you have to deal with fools like Mattboyle96. Please ignore his rude comments. I am sorry that you still have had no luck in finding your snake. It is a beautiful baby albino. As others have stated you never know it may still come crawling out of some part of the car looking for food. Best of luck.

----------


## C2tcardin

One suggestion, and I'm sorry if someone posted it earlier (this threat has a lot to filter out while scanning through it), but did you by chance happen to check the headliner of the car? I know of an instance here in NC where a Rat snake got into a car (it was hiding in a planter pot bought at a local garden center) and the cars owner saw it slither under her seat when she went to remove the pot. Being afraid of snakes she panicked and had the car brought to the dealership, who took the car apart to find it. It was found coiled up above the headliner which makes sense as it's basically a radiant heat panel. 

I do hope you're able to locate her.

----------


## Laurenmassx

> Something I've started doing when I go to shows is taking a plastic tub with a locking lid and holes drilled into it and I leave that in the truck. That way, in case I buy anything no matter what they put it in, I move it to my locking tub and I don't have to worry about it. The first time I had a breeder give me my snake in a bag, I drove home with it in my lap and it got out of the bag so I ended up having to hold him the rest of the way and drive with one had. Next day I went out and bought the tubs


That's exactly what I got my first snake in. I should have known better but I've never gotten a snake in a bag before and didn't see him trying to escape. If I would have known he was going to get out I would have definitely tied a knot in the bag. At least I know that for next time, thanks for the tip  :Smile:

----------


## Fireproof

Did you inspect the passenger seat he was on extremely well?  A lot of times there are seams (velcro, zippered, or otherwise) at the edges, and in between the seat cushion and seat back, where a snake could squeeze into.  He could be trapped (or just hiding) in the seat cushion or seat back, versus under the seat.

----------


## Laurenmassx

Thank you everyone for defending me. I don't think he even went through the actual post but I know that this is my fault I just wish he would have knotted it or something for me, never did I say it was the breeders fault. I really hope that I do find her she was a gorgeous snake and I got her for such a great deal as well :/ if I don't find her I'll have to get a male albino instead. I've stated in the post how upset I was when I lifted up the empty bag I literally had a break down and called all my reptile friends & got into trouble at work because I told them I wouldn't go in until I found her. It was an accident I never meant for this to happen & didn't think it would happen to me. Thank you everyone for the hope though I still have hope they she is going to slither out soon I'm just giving it time for right now and hoping that nothing is wrong with her.

----------


## Laurenmassx

> One suggestion, and I'm sorry if someone posted it earlier (this threat has a lot to filter out while scanning through it), but did you by chance happen to check the headliner of the car? I know of an instance here in NC where a Rat snake got into a car (it was hiding in a planter pot bought at a local garden center) and the cars owner saw it slither under her seat when she went to remove the pot. Being afraid of snakes she panicked and had the car brought to the dealership, who took the car apart to find it. It was found coiled up above the headliner which makes sense as it's basically a radiant heat panel. 
> 
> I do hope you're able to locate her.


Yeah we did, we tore up the care and lifted up the whole entire carpeting on both sides of the car. We took off all the side panels everything, she was nowhere to be seen :/

- - - Updated - - -




> Did you inspect the passenger seat he was on extremely well?  A lot of times there are seams (velcro, zippered, or otherwise) at the edges, and in between the seat cushion and seat back, where a snake could squeeze into.  He could be trapped (or just hiding) in the seat cushion or seat back, versus under the seat.


yeah we took out the entire passenger seat and inspected it, we couldn't find her anywhere inside of it.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

What kind of car?
Check the heater core under the dash. That is the only heat source in a vehicle other than the sun heating it. Not the greatest heat sorce for a snake either. Normal operating temperature is around 215 degrees.

----------


## Laurenmassx

> What kind of car?
> Check the heater core under the dash. That is the only heat source in a vehicle other than the sun heating it. Not the greatest heat sorce for a snake either. Normal operating temperature is around 215 degrees.


Its a 2012 Mazda 3 sedan. We took out the dash and the AC and looked behind it she wasn't there :/ I have no idea where else she could be.

----------


## MarkS

Anytime I go to a reptile show whether I plan on buying anything or not, I always take along an empty beer cooler with a latching top, it's secure and it's also insulated so it protects against temperature extremes.

----------


## MrLang

123 posts on this? Really? Send some of these people back to Facebook where they came from. 

Good luck finding your snake, but 4 days later I'm not sure your odds are great at this point.

----------


## blue roses

I have been following this thread, and was wondering if you really searched your trunk well, like under the trunk carpet, in the spare tire and the spare tire well. I know for a fact that by law there must be spaces behind the back seat for air circulation. and small holes in the trunk for the same reason. also look in the rear lights, if there is enough space for you to put your hand to change a bulb there is enough room for a small snake to hide. I am so sorry she was lost, but you might still find her. Don't beat yourself up over it. We all make mistakes, I'm 64 years old and have made plenty, and plan on making a lot more, can't help it, if your alive you make them, When i stop making mistakes it means i'm no longer here.
  so keep searching you never can tell when or where she may pop out.

----------

Creepy Alien (12-19-2014)

----------


## Herbie'sMom

> 123 posts on this? Really? Send some of these people back to Facebook where they came from. 
> 
> Good luck finding your snake, but 4 days later I'm not sure your odds are great at this point.



Oh the irony, Mr. Post 124... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

123 posts is the tangible evidence of community support in a situation most of us can relate to because we have EMPATHY. 

I'm still following your thread and sending my heartfelt wishes that your little girl comes slithering out. All I know is that I'm GRATEFUL not to have the soul-sucking lack of empathy that a couple of people in this thread do. MOST of us are rooting for you and your snake!

----------

Shamri (12-21-2014)

----------


## Reinz

Hey Matt, if you noticed, folks here were nice enough by not returning the favor of beating YOU up due to your lack of proofreading and punctuation skills.

----------

ballpythonluvr (12-23-2014),KMG (12-19-2014)

----------


## slithering_BP

I really hope you find your snake, she looks awesome :Very Happy: . A shame That she got loose :Please:  :Tears: . 

Some people just get off on others miss habs, last I checked no one was perfect. I've lost my snake once and it was scary (and that was for one day), so get over your self :Taz:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Glove compartment maybe? It'll look for warmth. I know a friend that lost they're baby snake in the car. And found it in the engine. 


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Viol8r

> id feel "bad" too if I lost my pet, but *i am also smarter then the pets I own* so these problems dont occur in my house. have had snakes and other reptiles since I was 13, have never lost a pet. I would also take full responsibility on myself for what i did, not try and blame the breeder for not sealing the bag.


  :Wag of the finger: 

Smarter what??? After reading your replies, I seriously doubt that..... :Disbelief:

----------

ballpythonluvr (12-23-2014),_Shann_ (12-23-2014)

----------


## MontyAndMelissa

She's looking for warmth. Look where you think would be warm. Under seats, trunk, engine, even in the tire wells, she can see heat better than you!

----------


## Kibbleswhites

She is still alive, if she were dead you would know it.  Reptiles smell much worse than mammals when decomposing.  Do not give up.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

There is quite a bit of irony between this comment in another thread: 



> this isnt even fair!!! i cant find a girl whos loves snakes to save my life and then there are all these amazing women posting beautiful pics!!! they should turn this into a herp loving dating sight lol jk


and the comments made in this thread, you claim to be smart.... can you figure out that mystery?

----------

_Lizardlicks_ (12-24-2014),PitOnTheProwl (12-24-2014)

----------


## Viol8r

> There is quite a bit of irony between this comment in another thread: 
> 
> 
> and the comments made in this thread, you claim to be smart.... can you figure out that mystery?


 :Good Job: 


Maybe it's because the women are smarter than him....

----------

_Sirensong26_ (01-08-2015)

----------


## jadab123

> Thank you! But I completely understand, it didn't come across mean. I've been worried to call the breeder just because I know it's mostly my fault. I'm really hoping she's going to crawl out from somewhere as well, I still have hope. Maybe she will get hungry soon and slither out.



I've been reading through this page from the first page, and I am sorry if others have said this (I'm sure they have) but regardless of whether the breeder actually replaces your snake or offers anything, he/she does need to know that the bag was not secured properly so they don't do it with someone else, too.  When I got my bp at a reptile expo at the beginning of November, the breeder knotted the bag itself and then secured the string, wrapping it around the top of the bag.  There's no way the snake could have escaped from it.  Sounds like in your case, the breeder just cinched the string and handed the bag off to you (if I'm reading your posts right).  Just let the breeder know so that they can amend the mistake in the future

----------


## albinos_rule

I am sorry this happened to you. I know I would be upset too had it happened to me. However, IMO once the breeder hands the snake off it is the new owners responsibility from then on to make sure the snake is secured..Most people who are vending shows are busy fielding questions, and getting out animals for prospective buyers to inspect. They are busy people!! Sure maybe in a rush the vendor did not take the time to make sure the snake was secured as good as it could have been, but I still believe that once the snake is in the new owners possession it is up to the new owner to make sure it is secured.

----------


## Havok73

This thread caught my eye. I own a retic and I hope you find your python. Pretty intriguing. I can't imagine where it could be but I would be totally bummed out.

----------


## Smarion0006

I was wondering if you found her yet? There hasn't been an update in a bit. I hope you have, she is a beauty!

----------


## fLako0aGuiiLaR

> I was wondering if you found her yet? There hasn't been an update in a bit. I hope you have, she is a beauty!


Me too i want to know if you found your snake !!! :Taz:

----------


## Reinz

Yes, yes, inquiring minds...... :Confused:

----------


## Smarion0006

I get the feeling the snake was never found. What a shame  :Sad:

----------

